# Hearts United for Animals



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:smheat: After thinking, and thinking and thinking...I finally turned in our application for another Maltese. If I had worried this much about every possible problem that could occur with our skin kids-we would never have had so many foster and adopted kids!!! Hearts United for Animals , as you probably already know, is a national no-kill shelter. It is in NE, a few hours from here and we are going to go visit them Labor Day. If you have never visited their web site-you should check it out. Peanuts, Zoey, Sarah, Chantelle, and many others are so tempting-but I feel like it is Leola, a female maltese 5-8 yrs. old (the miller didn't even keep track) from a horrible mill, who needs us. Isn't it funny how you get feelings like that? But there are so many deserving furbabies there.
Like Farley, whose owners kept belly bands on him instead of taking him out enough-and his tummy got terribly urine-burned and infected. :crying 2: 
They have so many young dogs right now, they even have a puppies page.

Well, we'll see what happens. Thanks to those of you who gave me pointers! Deb, I even used your suggestion (given to someone else, but I was "listening") to include a picture of our family and dogs in the application. 

Now, I'm just hoping rayer:  they don't turn us down. Oh well, if they do... I won't take it personally. :smmadder: :huh: I feel just like I did when I applied to adopt my children-excited but nervous.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I've looked at their website a lot in the past.  How nice that you are close by and can go there! Good luck in your search for a new best friend!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I hope you get approved to adopt from HUA! They do nationwide adoptions so you don't have to live nearby to adopt!

I do feel the need to add a special plug for our "buddy" Jonquil
Josie and I help support Jonquil while she waits for her furever home.









Of course all the dogs are deserving...but Jonquil has a special spot in my heart.

Josie says: I love her, she's my friend and I've never even met her.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've had my cry for the day. I know better than to look at those babies but I do it anyway  The stories are heartbreaking and it makes me want to take them all. I am just sick for all those poor puppy mill dogs.
I looked at Leola and I think she's the perfect choice ( along with all the others). I hope you get her. I'll be looking for an update. 
I also looked at Jonquil and she's another with such a sweet face and sad story. I'm going to go back to the site and become a buddy. It's going to be so hard to pick one  I want to pick them all.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Bless your heart for apply to adopt a rescue.  My fiance and I are looking for a dog and we really want to rescue a fluff. I hope you are approved! :biggrin: 

QUOTE (Phesty @ Aug 28 2008, 06:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626135


> They do nationwide adoptions so you don't have to live nearby to adopt!
> 
> I do feel the need to add a special plug for our "buddy" Jonquil
> Josie and I help support Jonquil while she waits for her furever home.
> ...


Bless your heart for being Jonquil's buddy Stephanie. Wow I had no idea they did adoptions nationwide. I will definitely look into adopting from them.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Thank you guys for the encouragement!
Steph-I'm so happy to know you are Jonquil's buddy. We are taking treats and toys for all of the puppies, but we will take something special for Jonquil and give her some special loving from you!!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Awww....thanks for bringing our buddy a special treat! That's great!

I've many times considered going to visit her (with permission of course) but I'm afraid I'd leave with twenty seven dogs...

Josie says: and the problem with twenty seven dogs would be...?

If I ever get another fluff, it'll be from HUA. I encourage everyone to consider being a buddy. It only costs $10 per month (more if you like) and they automatically take it out of your checking account so I don't even have to mess with anything. I barely miss the money we send every month and then I know that it's helping fluffs in need.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

By the way...here's Leola....Tucker's hopefully soon to be sister!









Don't be surprised if she has a lot more hair than this....these pics have been on their website for quite a while!

I'll definitely be thinking of you this weekend and hoping that you find the perfect match for your family!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Fingers crossed that you get to adopt that sweet little baby girl!! :Good luck: :wub: 

Some of the stories are there are just heartbreaking! Especially little Zachary's story. :smcry: I will never understand the absolute cruelty that some of these sweet angels have had to endure. 

We are going to sign up to be someones buddy..... it's the least I can do.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Aug 29 2008, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627096


> Fingers crossed that you get to adopt that sweet little baby girl!! :Good luck: :wub:
> 
> Some of the stories are there are just heartbreaking! Especially little Zachary's story. :smcry: I will never understand the absolute cruelty that some of these sweet angels have had to endure.
> 
> We are going to sign up to be someones buddy..... it's the least I can do.[/B]


Thank you, Martha. The lady just e-mailed me and is going to come check out our house Sunday.  O.K. I think I should start cleaning some stuff and hiding what I don't have time to clean! :blush: Wouldn't that just be the most embarassing thing...if she decided our house wasn't even clean enough for a dog! :embarrassed:  I mean they eat bugs, for Pete's sake! :rofl:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Aug 29 2008, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627103


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Aug 29 2008, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627096





> Fingers crossed that you get to adopt that sweet little baby girl!! :Good luck: :wub:
> 
> Some of the stories are there are just heartbreaking! Especially little Zachary's story. :smcry: I will never understand the absolute cruelty that some of these sweet angels have had to endure.
> 
> We are going to sign up to be someones buddy..... it's the least I can do.[/B]


Thank you, Martha. The lady just e-mailed me and is going to come check out our house Sunday.  O.K. I think I should start cleaning some stuff and hiding what I don't have time to clean! :blush: Wouldn't that just be the most embarassing thing...if she decided our house wasn't even clean enough for a dog! :embarrassed:  I mean they eat bugs, for Pete's sake! :rofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Aww, you're welcome! I'm sure your house is just fine! But I know what you mean, I hate it when friends pop over and the house is a mess, let alone a complete stranger!! I bet you'll have sweet little Leola home in no time! Keep us posted!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Ooooh, I'm so excited for you and Leola!!!! Definitely keep us posted! Good Luck!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:aktion033: O.K. a nice lady was just here and we passed! Now all that is left is just the trip to get "her" tomorrow. It was such a coincidence-I have been
researching rescue efforts in Iowa and had found one lady that is a very energetic activist with a plan of action. And that is who came to do our home study!
She is fairly new to it, having adopted a poodle from Hua 6 months or so ago, and learning about our (Iowa's) mill problem. She leads a protest group in front of Petland every Saturday. (They buy from mills and have dogs for sale in their store.) She also wants to create a cohesive group in Iowa-we have lots of tiny rescues, but no real umbrella of organization or support. I am so excited to meet someone like that-I'm sure she will find something I can help her with.
She said the hardest part of visiting HUA is coming home with only 1. Wish me luck. I sure wish I had the experience that Deb and Steve & Peg and others on this site have. I just want to make the new puppy feel comfortable with us. I hope I do the right things. Sue


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww thats great news! :biggrin: I'll be on the look out for pictures.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Aug 31 2008, 03:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627864


> :aktion033: O.K. a nice lady was just here and we passed! Now all that is left is just the trip to get "her" tomorrow. It was such a coincidence-I have been
> researching rescue efforts in Iowa and had found one lady that is a very energetic activist with a plan of action. And that is who came to do our home study!
> She is fairly new to it, having adopted a poodle from Hua 6 months or so ago, and learning about our (Iowa's) mill problem. She leads a protest group in front of Petland every Saturday. (They buy from mills and have dogs for sale in their store.) She also wants to create a cohesive group in Iowa-we have lots of tiny rescues, but no real umbrella of organization or support. I am so excited to meet someone like that-I'm sure she will find something I can help her with.
> She said the hardest part of visiting HUA is coming home with only 1. Wish me luck. I sure wish I had the experience that Deb and Steve & Peg and others on this site have. I just want to make the new puppy feel comfortable with us. I hope I do the right things. Sue[/B]


Congratulations on rescuing this precious fluff - I'm sure you'll do all the right things to make her feel at home and loved!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Congrats on passing the home visit!!! I can't wait to hear that Leola is home!!!

Josie says: Oooohh! I'm so excited I could pee!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Sep 1 2008, 11:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628325


> Congrats on passing the home visit!!! I can't wait to hear that Leola is home!!!
> 
> Josie says: Oooohh! I'm so excited I could pee![/B]


(Steph-I will PM you about Jonquil & Leola & the malts)

Well, it's been a long day...and it didn't work out for Leola to be in our family. That's the sad news for me-biut there is a bright side. We brought home a beautiful male papillon-age unknown-probably 5-8 yrs. based on teeth loss and the rescue people's experience-rescued from a nasty Nebraska mill. I'll try to get pictures soon and post them in introductions. Thanks to all of you for your support (and your pm's). I really appreciate it. Sue


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm sorry it didn't work out with Leola...but it sounds like you have a wonderful new addition! Can't wait to see pic's!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Sorry it didn't work out with Leola.  But can't wait to see pics or your new addition.


----------

